# Bonjour et question achat Mac



## AuGie (6 Août 2003)

Bonjour a tous,

Je suis devant mon OC completement eventré car il ne marche pas trés bien, bref ca faisait longtemps que je voulait passer sur MAc, j'ai donc décidé de me lancer....

J'ai cependant des questions :

Est ce que je peux garder mon ecran ; IIyama Vision master pro 1413 ( diamontron ), ma souris logitech MX700 et mon clavier logitec ( internet .. )

Je souhaite prendre un G5 ( bon choix ? ) j'ai actuellement un AMD 2200+, est ce que je vais avoir une grosse difference de puissance avec le G5 à 1800 ?

Pouvez m'eclairer, merci


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2003)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Je suis devant mon OC completement eventré car il ne marche pas trés bien, bref ca faisait longtemps que je voulait passer sur MAc, j'ai donc décidé de me lancer....
> 
> ...



pour l'écran , le clavier et la souris pas de probleme ! il faudrat juste que tu télécharge le pilote du clavier et de la souris, sinon avec le G5 tu aura une grosse différence de pref 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (because ADM en 32 bits et G5 en 64 bits)


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2003)

Le g5 acceptera ta souris et ton clavier s'ils sont USB (je le pense) et ton écran sans problème, il y a un port DVI, et je crois un adaptateur DVI vers VGa au cas ou ton écran ne serait pas DVI.

Pour Savoir si le G5 1,8 est un bon choix, voir ce sujet du forum PowerMac, mais en gros c'est un bon choix.


----------



## AuGie (6 Août 2003)

Merci beaucoup de vos réponses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oui ma souris et mon clavier sont en USb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je regarde votre lien


----------



## Bilbo (6 Août 2003)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> et mon clavier logitec ( internet .. )



J'ai lu quelque part (ne me demande pas où, je ne m'en souviens plus) que le pilote pour Mac OS X de ce clavier n'était pas au point. Mais ça date de la sortie du produit et les choses ont peut-être bien changé depuis. Pour le reste, pas l'ombre d'un souci. De toutes façons, un clavier est livré avec la machine.

Bienvenue sur les forums MacG. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## c-66 (6 Août 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu quelque part (ne me demande pas où, je ne m'en souviens plus) que le pilote pour Mac OS X de ce clavier n'était pas au point. Mais ça date de la sortie du produit et les choses ont peut-être bien changé depuis. Pour le reste, pas l'ombre d'un souci. De toutes façons, un clavier est livré avec la machine.
> 
> Bienvenue sur les forums MacG.
> 
> ...



Tu fais peut-être allusion à ce test publié sur MacGeneration dans lequel un des lecteurs (voir les réactions) évoquait un problème de mapping au niveau des touches dans certains langues : http://www.macg.co/mgnews/categories/labo/labo_95395_1.shtml

Comme je l'ai précisé dans ces mêmes réactions, la nouvelle version du driver Logitech gère maintenant sans problème le mapping.


----------



## Bilbo (6 Août 2003)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais peut-être allusion à ce test publié sur MacGeneration



J'avais aussi lu ce test  et oublié qu'il existait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais ma mémoire, qui me trompe souvent, me fait penser à un coup de gueule d'un journaliste dans une revue. Je crois que je vais faire une cure de phosphore et arrêter le tabac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## decoris (6 Août 2003)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Je souhaite prendre un G5 ( bon choix ? ) j'ai actuellement un AMD 2200+, est ce que je vais avoir une grosse difference de puissance avec le G5 à 1800 ?



tu verras, tu seras aux anges...


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> tu verras, tu seras aux anges...


Tu peux faire confiance à l'expérience de decus


----------



## Sir (6 Août 2003)

Bienvenue sur Mac Generation 
Tu verras la vitesse par rapport a ton pc ..... Et le bruit en moins , un OS purement genial etc etc .
Sir


----------



## AuGie (6 Août 2003)

Et ben, on peut dire que le bonne ambiance regne sur ce forum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci beaucoup.

Je reviens de chez IC Apple center à marseille, il me propose un G4 1Ghz pour environ 1000, je sais pas trop mais j'aimerais un peu plus puissant...

Pourquoi tout le monde dit qu'un MAC est plus puissant avec un processeur inférieur ?


----------



## Sir (6 Août 2003)

Ca depends ce que tu fais avec ton mac et si tu peux changer regulierement de mac .
Sir


----------



## AuGie (6 Août 2003)

En fait je m'occupe d'un site web ( je n'ose pas mettre me lien, dites moi si ca ne vous gene pas ), MP3 et film, je fais un peut de photoshop, enormement internet  et je me suis spécialisé dans la customisation de Windows ( dll et etc... )

Je connais pas du tout mais pas du tout l'environnement propre MAC mais j'ai vraiment envie de changer ( marre des PC )


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2003)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tout le monde dit qu'un MAC est plus puissant avec un processeur inférieur ?


un Mac est plus puissant à fréquence égale (en supposant config similaire), c'est comme entre AMD et Intel, un Athlon à  2 Ghz est un peu plus puissant qu'un P4 à 2 Ghz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





J'ai une question : est-ce que je peux commander mon G5 et l'annuler sans frais avant qu'il soit envoyé (si les tarifs éducation baissent ou si Apple sort un bi-pro) ?


----------



## Sir (6 Août 2003)

Si tu mises sur l'avenir prends un G5 1,8 Ghz sinon si tu es presse pour avoir direct ton mac opte pour un g4 1,25 Ghz mais bon .... Devloppe sur ton utilisation stp .
Merci


----------



## AuGie (6 Août 2003)

Bah en fait je surf beaucoup, forum.... 

Je fais partie de la team du site et moderateur de son forum, je lis des MP3, divx.....

Je m'interesse beaucoup aux icones, themes.... comme le site rade8, ou DT²....


----------



## c-66 (7 Août 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> me fait penser à un coup de gueule d'un journaliste dans une revue. Je crois que je vais faire une cure de phosphore et arrêter le tabac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, c'était sûrement B Ledu (Rédac chef de UMW) c'est d'ailleurs lui qui a poussé le coup de gueule sur les réactions à mon test 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour revenir à la question de base, à savoir le choix d'un G4 ou d'un G5 je pense que, mis à part la question de l'utilisation (qui est un point important, c'est clair) il faut aussi voir ton budget. Effectivement, maintenant que le G5 est arrivé on trouve de très belles configs neuves de Power Macintosh G4 (attention aux machines "customisées" certains revendeurs aiment ça) pour des prix excellents et le G4 reste une très bonne solution. Maintenant au niveau des G5 je trouve que le rapport de prix est aussi très bon, forcément on paie la nouveauté (Apple à su rester correcte tout de même) mais alors là c'est carrément de la balle et des machines résolument tournées vers l'avenir donc j'imagine que se durée de vie sera plus longue, même si (et là je vais faire mon radoteur) je pense qu'avec l'arrivée du G5 et la montée en puissance officiellement annoncée par Apple, on risque de se retrouver encore plus comme avec les configs Wintel avec des gammes qui changent de plus en plus rapidement et donc une "obsolescence" des machines plus rapides. Mais bon, je m'égare.

En résumé, petit budget = 1 chouette Power Macintosh G4 en liquidations

Meilleur budget = 1 joli Power Macintosh G5 1.8 (bon, il faudra patienter jusqu'à fin août).

Note encore que si tu passes par Paris à l'Apple Expo ou si tu attends cette période tu risques de trouver de très bonnes affaires.

Pfiou, voilà, j'espère que c'est pas plus confus qu'avant


----------



## Sir (7 Août 2003)

Tous est dans le discours de Vejee .
Sir


----------



## AuGie (7 Août 2003)

Ok tout est bien résumé 
Merci.

On met combien de temps pour s'adapter au MAc et notamment OSX 10.2 ?


----------



## cfrommars (7 Août 2003)

je viens de passer sur mac et en faisant abstraction de quelques déboires dont je tairais les détails dans ce post ;-) , l'adaptation à mac osx est trés rapide. Je pensais galerer un peu au début car c'est trés différent mais aussi trés simple !! on cherche un peu des trucs au début en raison des automatismes (par ex les raccourcis clavier) mais rien de bien méchant


----------



## Sir (7 Août 2003)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Ok tout est bien résumé
> Merci.
> 
> On met combien de temps pour s'adapter au MAc et notamment OSX 10.2 ?




Ma chérie qui a un Pc s'est toute de suite adapte a mac os X , elle a eu aucun probleme a s'adapte avec cet OS , ses connaissances en informatiques sont basiques donc n'ai pas peur l'os des macs et le plus simple a utiliser du monde .
Sir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




P.s : En passant je t'aime très fort ma puce si tu lis ce message .


----------



## alèm (7 Août 2003)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> P.s : En passant je t'aime très fort ma puce si tu lis ce message .



ccomme c'est mignon !


----------



## Sir (7 Août 2003)

Maintenant tu habites Paris toi ?


----------



## alèm (7 Août 2003)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant tu habites Paris toi ?



non non...


----------



## Sir (7 Août 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> non non...



T'inquetes pas je veux pas te voir ou reprendre contact avec toi .
J'ai pas a vous prouver que j'ai change c tout .
Sir


----------



## alèm (7 Août 2003)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> T'inquetes pas je veux pas te voir ou reprendre contact avec toi .
> J'ai pas a vous prouver que j'ai change c tout .
> Sir



ça ne m'aurait pas dérangé mais je ne suis pas parisien !


----------



## Sir (7 Août 2003)

C'est bien Alem , toi tu n'as pas change !


----------



## alèm (7 Août 2003)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien Alem , toi tu n'as pas change !



julio iglesias ?


----------



## Sir (7 Août 2003)

Est ce que tu viens pour les vacances .....


----------



## alèm (7 Août 2003)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que tu viens pour les vacances .....



non, je vais en Garfagnagnagnagnagnagnagna...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon, ça va la vie à Rosny? j'y passe souvent comme ils ont fermé l'accès à l'A3 à Villemomble pour revenir de ce coin du 9-3. mais je t'ai jamais croisé à la Fnac, hihi !!


----------



## Sir (7 Août 2003)

Je t'ai envoye un message prive , je devoile pas ma vie privee sur le forum .
Sir


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2003)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien Alem , toi tu n'as pas change !



le Marechal von Apfelstrudel ????


----------



## Sir (7 Août 2003)

Non Papy Moujoooooooooooo


----------



## AuGie (7 Août 2003)

Pour commencer vous pensez qu'un G4 Bi Power Pc 1.25 Ghz c'est bon parce qu'en fait je veux mettre entre 1000/1500 


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2003)

un peu bruyant mais trés bon


----------



## Sir (7 Août 2003)

Si je devais debuter avec cette machine j'en serais plus qu'heureux , vas y lance toi tu vas pas y perdre ! 
Sir


----------



## AuGie (7 Août 2003)

En tou cas y'a un truc qui est sur c'est que j'ai deja ajouté votre forum dans mes favoris et qu'il va etre le premier dans mes  favoris sur mon prochain MAC


----------



## Sir (7 Août 2003)

Merci c gentil , tu nous tiens au courant avec l'achat de ton nouveaux mac .
Sir


----------



## AuGie (7 Août 2003)

J'ai 2/3 petites questions :

Le G4 Bi Power Pc 1.25 n'a que 256 RAM, la RAM mac est elle identique à la RAm Windows ?
Le G4 fonctionne t"il en dual chanel ?

J'ai lu qu'il fallait meix prendre un Combo et attendre le futur graveur pioneer, c'est ca ?


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2003)

oui c'est de la DDR 333 (PC 2700), sinon par fonctionne en "dual chanel" tu veux dire quoi ?


----------



## AuGie (7 Août 2003)

est ce que ca fonctionne en dual band ? Vaut mieux 2 x 256 ?


----------



## Sir (7 Août 2003)

Un Superdrive coute moins cher dans le commerce et ils sont plus perfomant alors prends le combo et met un superdrive dans la 2eme baie .
Sir.


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2003)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> est ce que ca fonctionne en dual band ? Vaut mieux 2 x 256 ?



tu veux surement dire par paire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 non pas avec ce type de mémoire DDR (seul la DDR 400 PC 3100 est conserné 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## AuGie (7 Août 2003)

Ok donc je peux pour la suite rajouté 1 barette de 512 Mo PC 2700..

Avec 768 de RAm ca doit roxer non ?


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2003)

ça tourne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon moi je j'ai l'habitude de bien gonflé mes machines en ram ! 2 Go sur le bi-pro !!


----------



## Sir (7 Août 2003)

Personnelement avec 512 Mo je m'en contenterais !!! 
Sir


----------



## AuGie (7 Août 2003)

Oh my god, 2 Giga de RAm sur quelle MAC ?


----------



## Sir (7 Août 2003)

Sur les  Power Mac donc le tien peut le faire sans probleme ! 
Sir


----------



## AuGie (7 Août 2003)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> Personnelement avec 512 Mo je m'en contenterais !!!
> Sir



Jaguar gere comment la memoire ? Mieux que Windows je pense, moins de RAm nécessaire pour la meme utilisation ?


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2003)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Oh my god, 2 Giga de RAm sur quelle MAC ?



bi-867


----------



## AuGie (7 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bi-867



C'est quel G 

Excusez moi de mon noobism


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2003)

G4 bi-867


----------



## Sir (7 Août 2003)

vas voir  ici 
Sir


----------



## decoris (7 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux faire confiance à l'expérience de decus



ouais, je sais tout sur tout!!!

sinon va faire un tour sur réagissez ou powermac, tu trouveras pas mal d'info sur les G4...

mais le mono 1GHz est génial pour 1000 euros!


----------



## Sir (7 Août 2003)

Ah Decus !


----------



## kamkil (7 Août 2003)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tout le monde dit qu'un MAC est plus puissant avec un processeur inférieur ?



Ton Athlon 2200+ vaut bien un P4 2,2GHz et pourtant il ne va pas a 2,2GHz... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est le meme principe sur mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et certaines applications genre photoshop sont super-optimisee pour les processeurs mac


----------



## decoris (7 Août 2003)

de plus, mac os X utlise la carte graphique de ta machine pour tout ce qui concerne l'affichage, et décharge donc le processeur...

disons qu'avec une seule tache, tu perdras peut etre légèrement (ex : un CD est importé en MP3 128 en x21 sur mon G4 mono 1Ghz (et en x16 pour l'AAC 160), il parait que ça va plus vite sur PC)

sinon en multitache tu seras gagnant... (ex : gravure de CD en écoutant de la musique et en surfant sur le web, avec ton log de p2p en tâche de fond... aucun problème...)
et puis d'autres avantages : tu ne dois plus redémarrer : tu mets ta machine en veille, elle devient pafaitement silencieuse (tous les mac ont un système de veille profonde, comme les portables) et elle se réveille en 2 à 3 secondes... adieu les pertes de temps!!!


----------



## Sir (7 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> disons qu'avec une seule tache, tu perdras peut etre légèrement (ex : un CD est importé en MP3 128 en x21 sur mon G4 mono 1Ghz (et en x16 pour l'AAC 160), il parait que ça va plus vite sur PC)



Ouh Ouh


----------



## AuGie (7 Août 2003)

Apple peut vous dire merci car je vais vite vendre mon PC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour un G4, je vais essayer un bi-proc 1.25 Ghz, je pourrais vous demander par la  suite de m'aider si j'ai 2/3 problemes ?

Ce qui me fait halluciner c'est que vos réponses et l'explications que vous faites sur MAC et OS X ce sont des " choses " dont j'ai toujours revé , veille, rapidité, stabilité.....

Un trés grand merci


----------



## Sir (7 Août 2003)

De rien et on sera toujours la pour repondre a tes questions mais depeche toi de prendre un bi 1.25 Ghz car il y a plus bcp bcp .
Sir


----------



## AuGie (7 Août 2003)

C'est bon ca :

Lien plus bas


----------



## AuGie (7 Août 2003)

Il vaut mieux :

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/961/wo/L8UJ41yPoxn3HEEslb/3.0.7.1.0.5.1

ou

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/961/wo/j7GJu08xHjcF1jD1c9/3.0.7.1.0.5.1


----------



## Sir (7 Août 2003)

Ton budget est de ?


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2003)

Tes liens vers l'apple store fonctionnent pas chez moi (j'ai réussi à ouvrir le premier sur le G5 1,6 c'est tout).

Maintenant tout va dépendre de ton budget.


----------



## AuGie (8 Août 2003)

Environ 2000  pas plus, c'est un plafond.

EN fait les 2 liens sont : soir un G4 bi 1.25 Ghz.... ou 1 G5 premier niveau avec les options en moins

Je pense qu'un bi processeur est plus efficace non ? meme si il n'est pas en 64 bits ?


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Août 2003)

Je sais pas ce que t'as pris exactement comme configuration, mais le G4 doit avoir une meilleure carte 3D, il a 2 baies pour lecteur optique, il est bi-pro

Le G5 est 64 bits et a un bus système 5 fois plus rapide, je sais pas si ça suffit pour être meilleur que le G4.


----------



## AuGie (8 Août 2003)

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/951/wo/2gVKP1fUSecQ0KJLgi/2.0.7.1.0.5.1

C'est la config qui me plairait pour le G4


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Août 2003)

Tu gagnes 200 , t'as un clavier un peu mieux, mais pas d'USB 2 ni de Firewire 800.
Enfin à ta place je pense que je prendrais le G4, mais attends l'avis des autres.


----------



## decoris (8 Août 2003)

je te conseille plutot d'aller voir chez les revendeurs, il doit rester des Bi1,25 ou des Bi 1,42 de dernière génération (plus récent que ceux de l'apple store) pour moins cher...
pour info j'ai acheté mon mono 1Ghz 1200 euros et il y avait des Bi 1,25 pour 1800 euros... ça me semble une bonne affaire...


----------



## Sir (8 Août 2003)

G4 bi 1,25 Ghz c la fete ! 
Sir


----------



## AuGie (8 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> je te conseille plutot d'aller voir chez les revendeurs, il doit rester des Bi1,25 ou des Bi 1,42 de dernière génération (plus récent que ceux de l'apple store) pour moins cher...
> pour info j'ai acheté mon mono 1Ghz 1200 euros et il y avait des Bi 1,25 pour 1800 euros... ça me semble une bonne affaire...



Chez un IC Apple Center, tu penses que c'est bon ?

J'ai vu qu'il y avait une différence de cache N3 par processeur selon les G4 ?


----------



## Sir (8 Août 2003)

Tu es d'où ?
Achetes plutot chez Mister Mac ...
Sir .


----------



## AuGie (8 Août 2003)

Marseille


----------



## Sir (8 Août 2003)

A ce que j'ai deja etendu sur IC , c pas joli joli donc .... la fnac pq pas ...
Sir .


----------



## AuGie (8 Août 2003)

Et ca :

http://www.macway.com/v1/product_info.php?cPath=14_190_521&amp;products_id=1438&amp;PHPSESSID=0530321ce6e7238f3fbe23925db82e27

Je comprend pas l'histoire de cache N3, apprement sur les recents il y a moins de cache N3 mais le firewire 800.... alors que sur les " vieux" il y a 2 Mo N3 par proc ?


----------



## minime (8 Août 2003)

Sur Apple Store le premier modèle de PowerMac G4 à 1434 euros est monoproc, avec 1 Mo de cache L3. Pareil pour le second modèle, mais si tu le personnalises en cliquant sur le bouton "sélectionnez" à côté du prix, tu peux passer en biprocesseur avec 2 Mo de cache L3 par processeur (+ 358 euros).

Depuis l'annonce du G5 les PowerMac G4 réf. M9145F/A occupent le segment "tour pas trop chère", ils ont deux ports FireWire 400 (voir specs) et peuvent démarrer sous Mac OS 9 ou Mac OS X.

Chez les revendeurs tu peux trouver les modèles actuels, mais surement aussi d'autres PowerMac G4, datant d'avant l'annonce du G5, et encore en stock.

Il s'agit de la gamme dite "FireWire 800", réfs. M8839F/A (mono 1 GHz, 1 Mo L3), M8840F/A (dual 1,25 GHz, 1 Mo L3/proc) et M8841F/A (dual 1,42 GHz, 2 Mo L3/proc), datant de janvier 2003. Rien ne les distingue extérieurement, mais ils disposent d'un port FireWire 800, deux ports FireWire 400, AirPort Extreme et sont pré-équipés BlueTooth. Ils démarrent uniquement sous Mac OS X.

Apple est en pleine transition au niveau de l'OS, entre le 9 et Mac OS X. Beaucoup de clients "pro" utilisent encore Mac OS 9 parce que certaines applications ne sont pas disponibles pour OS X, et qu'ils attendent avant de franchir le pas.

C'est pour ça qu'à l'époque Apple conservait un modèle spécial de PowerMac, basé sur une gamme antérieure, et démarrant en 9 ou X. Bien sûr ces modèles ne pouvaient pas profiter des nouveautés hardware comme le FireWire 800. Les modèles de PowerMac G4 d'aujourd'hui doivent être basés sur cette série "de transition" permettant à ceux qui n'ont pas le choix de démarrer en 9.

La gamme précédente, "Mirrored Drive Doors" d'août 2002, avait également un dual 1,25 GHz, mais avec 2 Mo de cache niveau 3 par processeur, vu qu'il s'agissait du haut de gamme PowerMac, contrairement à celui de janvier 2003 qui occupait le milieu de la gamme PowerMac.


----------



## decoris (8 Août 2003)

encore une fois, heureusement que MiniMe est là...
j'ajouterais juste que les derniers modèles sont plus silencieux (un peu) que ceux démarrant sous os 9, et que, s'agissant de la toute dernière version des powermac G4, ils peuvent vraiment inspirer confiance...

quant à savoir ou tu l'achètes, prends celui au meilleur prix! les IC, s'ils font des bon prix, sont très bien!

ancien ou très ancien modèle, à toi de voir : bluetooth et firewire 800 contre 1Mo de cache N3 en plus...


----------



## decoris (8 Août 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Sur Apple Store le premier modèle de PowerMac G4 à 1434 euros est monoproc, avec 1 Mo de cache L3. Pareil pour le second modèle, mais si tu le personnalises en cliquant sur le bouton "sélectionnez" à côté du prix, tu peux passer en biprocesseur avec 2 Mo de cache L3 par processeur (+ 358 euros).



waouw, je savais pas ça...
Un Bipro 1,25 pour 1800 euros, avec 2Mo de cache N3.. 
Le même, pour 1720 euros EDUC...


----------



## Sir (8 Août 2003)

Et une decouverte de Decus !


----------



## AuGie (8 Août 2003)

Bon je  me suis décidé sur : 

PowerPC G5 à 1,8 GHz 
Bus frontal à 900 MHz 
512 Ko de cache N2 
512 Mo de SDRAM 128 bits DDR400 
Extensible jusqu'à 8 Go de SDRAM 
Disque dur Serial ATA de 160 Go 
SuperDrive 
Trois connecteurs PCI-X 
NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 Ultra 
64 Mo de mémoire vidéo DDR  
Modem interne 56K 

mais j'ai modifier les options : 
comme spécifié ici :

http://www.apple.com/fr/powermac/specs.html

Le superdrive --&gt; en combo 
J'annule le Modem 
et je passe de 160 Go en S-ATA à 80 Go en S-ATA 

Vous en pensez quoi, je fais un bon choix ?


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2003)

trés choix, par contre pour le delai la ça risque d'être un peu long


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2003)

par contre remplace g-force FX par la radeon 9600


----------



## AuGie (8 Août 2003)

vi mais ca me fait rajouter 47 , tu penses que ca les vaut ?

Une question, est ce que je devrai attendre PAnther et si oui il est prévu pour quand ?


----------



## decoris (8 Août 2003)

panther est prévu pour fin de l'année, novembre probablement...
ton G5, s'il est commandé aujourd'hui, n'arrivera probablement pas avant mi-septembre...
pour la carte graphique, si tu ne joues pas, pas besoin de changer... si t'es vraiment serré niveau budget...
et puis si tu fais de la vidéo, le disque 160Go, c'est quand même pratique! (mais je suppose que si tu faisais de la vidéo, tu n'aurais pas viré le superdrive)


----------



## c-66 (8 Août 2003)

Et est-ce que tu est passé par une pub ou un lien Apple Store sur MacGeneration pour faire ta commande ? C'est un bon petit moyen de nous remercier pour le site, on touchera qq euros de commission au passage sur ton achat


----------



## Sir (8 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> panther est prévu pour fin de l'année, novembre probablement...
> ton G5, s'il est commandé aujourd'hui, n'arrivera probablement pas avant mi-septembre...
> pour la carte graphique, si tu ne joues pas, pas besoin de changer... si t'es vraiment serré niveau budget...
> et puis si tu fais de la vidéo, le disque 160Go, c'est quand même pratique! (mais je suppose que si tu faisais de la vidéo, tu n'aurais pas viré le superdrive)




Les delais de Decus , ca me laisse reveur !


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Août 2003)

J'ai pris la même chose que toi Augie, mais j'ai changé pour la 9600 Pro.

Petit détail : sur le 1,8, le disque minimal est 160 Go (sinon j'aurais aussi pris 80).


----------



## Sir (9 Août 2003)

160 Go t'as de la place


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Août 2003)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> 160 Go t'as de la place


Bof, 150 jeux et c'est fini


----------



## jfr (9 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bof, 150 jeux et c'est fini



Y a 150 jeux pour Mac?


----------



## AuGie (9 Août 2003)

Plusieurs réponses :

Je n'ai pas encore commandé, si je commande par VPC, je passerais par le site,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non je ne fais pas du tout de vidéo et pour le superdrive j'ai lu qu'il fallait mieux attendre le futur pioneer qui sera capable de graver plus de formats de DVD et tout le monde m'a dit que les superdrive sont cher chez apple center

Je joue pas vraiment, le dernier jeu en date est RAven shield et warcraft 3


----------



## AuGie (9 Août 2003)

Pour le disque je ne sais pas car il indique sur ce lien :

http://www.apple.com/fr/powermac/specs.html

Que l'on peut choisir 80 Go  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour la carte graphique, apparement la radeon met un souflon à la ATI, ca justifie le petit écart de prix ?


----------



## Sir (9 Août 2003)

Oui bien sur !


----------



## AuGie (9 Août 2003)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> Oui bien sur !



Oui bien sur pour la carte graphique ?


----------



## Sir (9 Août 2003)

Juste pour le disque dur ! 
Carte graphique j'en sais rien desole
Sir


----------



## decoris (9 Août 2003)

si tu peux te permettre le 1,8Ghz, fais l'effort des 47 euros...
sauf si vraiment tu es sur de ne pas en avoir besoin...
mais bon, 47 euros sur plus de 2500...


----------



## AuGie (9 Août 2003)

Ok pour les 47  je viens de voir les tests de la radeon y'a pas photo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'au une petite question, (oui encore une) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avec le G5 que je vais prendre, mon Xp 2200+ c'est un Atari St en comparaison ?


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

attention c'est un insulte a l'atari ST ça


----------



## AuGie (9 Août 2003)

Ok je crois avoir compris ta réponse


----------



## melaure (9 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> attention c'est un insulte a l'atari ST ça



Tant qu'il ne se moque pas de l'Amiga, ça va ...


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'il ne se moque pas de l'Amiga, ça va ...



a bas l'amiga 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (tiens ça me rappel la guerre amiga/atari)


----------



## melaure (9 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a bas l'amiga
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mouarf !!! Y a pas de comparaison possible avec ton OS bi-tâches !!!


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

attention nous derivons


----------



## melaure (9 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> attention nous derivons



C'est clair en Atari ... Pour ne paralyser le thread, on peut continuer là : http://www.amiga.org/modules/newbb/index.php


----------



## Sir (9 Août 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair en Atari ... Pour ne paralyser le thread, on peut continuer là : http://www.amiga.org/modules/newbb/index.php



Les gosses on se calment !


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> Les gosses on se calment !



le petio smg est trop jeune pour avoir connu, bon on recentre le sujet !!


----------



## minime (9 Août 2003)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Pour le disque je ne sais pas car il indique sur ce lien :
> http://www.apple.com/fr/powermac/specs.html
> Que l'on peut choisir 80 Go



Le G5 1,6 GHz est vendu avec un disque de 80 Go, mais pour les autres c'est 160 ou 250.


----------



## AuGie (9 Août 2003)

On peut leir envoyer un mail pour demander une configuration un peu différente ?

Par contre j'entend pas mal que le IC sur Marseille est vraiment pas top du tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors je me tate, je sais pas trop ou, par VPC l'envoie du G5 il passe par quoi, par la poste


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

passe par  l'applestore tu poura choisir ta configuration, payer par cheque si payer par carte bleu te gene et te faire livré gratuitement par TNT chez toi


----------



## decoris (9 Août 2003)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Avec le G5 que je vais prendre, mon Xp 2200+ c'est un Atari St en comparaison ?



non, je ne pense pas... le G5 est mieux, mais de là à faire passer ton athlon pour une brouette...


----------



## AuGie (9 Août 2003)

Si on ahete par l'apple store, MAC os x est deja installé ?


----------



## Sir (9 Août 2003)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Si on ahete par l'apple store, MAC os x est deja installé ?




BIEN SUR QUE OUIIIIIII


----------



## AuGie (9 Août 2003)

Pour info, je veins juste d'appeler apple store, alors oui pour l'install de mac os x ( optimisé 64 bits ), livré par TNT et à la construction on ne peut pas choisir un disque de 80 Go


----------



## Sir (9 Août 2003)

Comme ca tu auras de la marge avec un DD plus gros et si un jour tu fais de la video  no soucy ! 
Sir .


----------



## AuGie (9 Août 2003)

Eu le plus important, il m'a dit qu'il faut un delai de 5 semaines ferme, ils commenceront à les livrer dans 5 semaines pour les clients apple store


----------



## cfrommars (9 Août 2003)

a marseille tu as aussi  ELP 
je vais leur amener mon emac en SAV histoire d'éviter IC


----------



## Sir (9 Août 2003)

cfrommars a dit:
			
		

> a marseille tu as aussi  ELP
> je vais leur amener mon emac en SAV histoire d'éviter IC




Entre marseillais on s'aide c bien entre parisien on se fait la guerre c bien


----------



## AuGie (9 Août 2003)

cfrommars a dit:
			
		

> a marseille tu as aussi  ELP
> je vais leur amener mon emac en SAV histoire d'éviter IC



Ah vi, je vais voir par là

Merci


----------



## Sir (9 Août 2003)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

>




J'adoooooooooooore


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Août 2003)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Pour le disque je ne sais pas car il indique sur ce lien :
> 
> http://www.apple.com/fr/powermac/specs.html
> 
> Que l'on peut choisir 80 Go





			
				SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> Oui bien sur !



Non !
Ca c'est pour le 1,6 Ghz.
Essayez de configurer un 1,8 ou un bi-2 Ghz, on ne peut pas descendre en dessous de 160 Go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





[Edit] _Désolé, pas vu la 5ème page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Sir (9 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Non !
> Ca c'est pour le 1,6 Ghz.
> Essayez de configurer un 1,8 ou un bi-2 Ghz, on ne peut pas descendre en dessous de 160 Go.
> 
> ...





T'es enerve aujourdhui ...


----------



## TK3 (11 Août 2003)

AuGie tu as un message privé


----------



## AuGie (11 Août 2003)

Est ce dans l'habitude d'apple de mettre rapidement en dispo les nouveaux OS, parce que je peux attendre mi septembre alors     

Une fois les g5 dispo, le delai d'attente sera toujours long ou c'est les precommande et les 1° qui ont droit au bijou, en fait est ce qu'il vont arriver au compte goute ou alors a partir de mi septembre y'en aura à profusion ?


----------



## Sir (11 Août 2003)

Ce qui serait " logique " c Panther et le G5 pour l'apple expo donc mi septembre mais tu sais avec Apple on s'attends a tout ! 
Pour Panther vu la vitesse des betas qui sort ca parait "logique" pour l'apple expo 
Pour le G5 sois fin aout sois mi septembre 
wait and see
SIR


----------



## ederntal (11 Août 2003)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui serait " logique " c Panther et le G5 pour l'apple expo donc mi septembre mais tu sais avec Apple on s'attends a tout !
> Pour Panther vu la vitesse des betas qui sort ca parait "logique" pour l'apple expo
> Pour le G5 sois fin aout sois mi septembre
> wait and see
> SIR



Panther ne sortira pas "logiquement" a l'apple expo...
Je pense que si le dev s'est écoulé + vite que prevu (ce dont je ne pense pas) il reste encore du boulot : des tas de choses ne sont pas encore totalements implantés, il faudra donc sortir des nouvelles betas, que les dev. les tests, il faudra faire la localisation qui est tres partielle pour tous les pays autre qu'americain... tout sa c'est long et l'AE n'est que dans un bon mois...


Et sincérement je pense que nous avons pas eu le droit a toutes les nouveautés de jaguar aux WWDC et qu'il en reste a presenter a l'AE. Si le developpement de panther a été plus vite que prevu, steve jobs voudra sans doute paufiner son OS et le sortir en fin d'année comme il a annoncé que le sortir prematurément vu qu'il n'y a aucune urgence (ni technique, ni marketing!).

En plus vu comme 10.2.7 est paufiné pour le G5, ce n'est pas pour etre has-been 2 semaines apres!


Quand aux G5, je pense que les premiers clients vont etre livré mi aout au compte goute, jusque l'apple expo a peu pres ou la le G5 sera en + grande quantité... 

M'enfin tout sa c'est encore un grand myster

@+


----------

